
Can A.I. usher in a new era of hyper-personalized food? - mrguyman
https://newfoodeconomy.org/artificial-intelligence-personalized-food-beverage/
======
JasonCEC
Hello HN. I'm Jason, the CEO of AFS.

Happy to answer any questions!

